# Jura, CH



## volkerm (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

vermutlich verschlägt es mich beruflich dort hin.
Interesse habe ich an Salmoniden.
Kann jemand helfen- ich weiss nix.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Jura, CH*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vermutlich verschlägt es mich beruflich dort hin.
> Interesse habe ich an Salmoniden.
> ...


 

Ist das was neues? |kopfkrat


----------



## volkerm (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Jura, CH*

Nö, wussten aber noch nicht alle hier:m.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Jura, CH*

Dann anders: Wer hat Adressen von schweizer Angelforen, gern auch Fliegenfischer?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Jura, CH*

Das ist doch nicht auf dem Mars- oder doch|kopfkrat?


----------



## swisstrolling (18. März 2012)

*AW: Jura, CH*

He hallo volkerma,
es gibt genug möglichkeiten im jura auf salmoiden zu fischen gibt schöne bäche,see lac de joux sehr gut für salmoiden wobei es natürlich an den seen jahres bediengt ist doub ist ein schöner bach,fluss mit sehr schönen gezeichneten forellen.
Ich bin ja ein schleppfischer fische am neuenburgersee nicht weit vom jura nachbar kanton (bundesland)
Wir haben zwei foren
Fischerportal google
Fischerforum google
Für den neuenburgersee zum schleppen kannst du dich bei mir melden mit pn
Gr urs


----------



## dark (18. März 2012)

*AW: Jura, CH*

Und hier gibts Infos zu Angelscheinen etc.

http://www.petri-heil.ch/index.php?id=65

http://www.anglerausbildung.ch/index.php?id=56

Viel Spass im Jura! #h

Grüsse

Dark


----------



## volkerm (19. März 2012)

*AW: Jura, CH*

Danke Euch,

ein wenig weiter kam ich auch:
Die Sportfischerprüfung wird hier anerkannt; das Patent ist greifbar.
Die Schlepperei würde mich schon auch interessieren- das Boot dafür ist vorhanden.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Alaska2010 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Jura, CH*

Einfach Finger weg vom Doubs. Dieser tatsächlich wunderschöne Fluss wird durch Sunk- und Schwallbetrieb und diverse andere Umstände wie Ueberdüngung durch die Landwirtschaft und Einleitungen völlig kaputt gemacht:c

Nachdem in Intervallen zahlreiche Forellen, Aeschen usw. im grossen Ausmass verpilzen und verreckt sind wurde im vergangenen Mai ein Grossdemo mit rund 1000 Fischern durchgeführt. Ferner wurde als minimale Massnahme in diesem Jahr ein Aeschenfangverbot (und hoffentlich bald ein gänzliches Fischereiverbot) ausgesprochen. 

Aber der Jura hat sonst noch einiges zu bieten wie beispielsweise die Areuse mit einer kompliziert zu befischenden Schlucht, einem teils begradigten Zwischenteil mit sehr gutem Bestand, aber ideal für die Fliegenfischerei und einem eher schwer zu befischenden oberen "wilden" Abschnitt.

Die modernste Plattform was die Fischerei in der Schweiz anbelangt findest du übrigens unter:

www.haken.ch

Fachkundige und schnelle Antworten sind dort schon fast garantiert.

Petri und Gruss aus der Schweiz
Martin


----------



## volkerm (27. März 2012)

*AW: Jura, CH*

Danke Dir, Martin,

werde mal weiterforschen...

Grüsse

Volker


----------

